# This is ridiculous



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Q and Nate Robinson for Kurt Thomas!!!???? What in the world are we thinking!!!! Im so pissed right now its not even funny.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

This day turned into a whole lotta nothing. We shouldn't have traded both Q and Robinson for Thomas. That 2 years in a row we trade our #1.

Now Salim is gone.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo thats dirty...seriously


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Not appropriate - Koko


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)




----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

if you think about it , we traded Quentin Richardson, Nate RObinson and Luol Deng for Kurt THomas, Jackson Vroman and Marcin Gortat. woo...thats some turn around right there


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah Chalie Boy, your comment is actually quite disgusting.

For Suns fans, I'm bummed out too. It's hard to get excited about the draft and then walk away with nothing. Suns didn't get what they wanted in this draft, with Ike/Warrick/etc. gone by the time their turn came up. And they said before hand that they would move the pick if they didn't like what was available. Guess we'll find out what kind of move it was when Nate plays next year. I'm shady on the small guys, because for everything they do for you they usually cost you defensively. Nate was supposed to be different, so it is sad to see him go...but oh well, what's done is done. Kurt better do great next year.

Don't panic and get too angry. We'll still have a great team next year. At least give them that respect, since they gave you a 62 win team last year when you expected little.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

Ezmo said:


> if you think about it , we traded Quentin Richardson, Nate RObinson and Luol Deng for Kurt THomas, Jackson Vroman and Marcin Gortat. woo...thats some turn around right there



Pretty much.

Signing Q might go down as one of the biggest mistakes this franchise ever made.

Shoulda just resigns Johnson when we had the chance and Kept Andre Igoudontknowhowtospellit.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Yea and that trade was actually quite disgusting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe the trade don't go down. I'm starting to hope now. I wish we woulda gotten Salim though. Damnit.


EDIT: I'm also getting pissed that instead of doing a deal like this we try and make a trade for Magloire. I think we could have.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Chalie boy: Hmm, ok. I'm just guessing, but I think you basically already said that.

Regarding Q's signing being a mistake: Yeah, in hindsight it could be. But we don't honestly know what would have happened with Iguodala or Deng. I don't think it was, because the Suns team was pushed into a realm noone thought they'd be near. Without Q, maybe the Suns don't go 31-4. Maybe the confidence doesn't build like it did. Who knows what happens, we can't say for sure.

As for this trade, I dont like it. I don't mind getting Kurt for Q and a later pick next year in a weaker draft, but I was expecting some bench help for this year. We definitely need it. I wonder if they already have plans to lock up Payton, or something else happening.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

and NOW we traded Gortat to the magic for CASH.
we received no players from this draft.
none.
just kurt thomas


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

oh, sorry, we got dijon thomspon...not a complete waste [/sarcasm]


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ezmo said:


> and NOW we traded Gortat to the magic for CASH.
> we received no players from this draft.
> none.
> just kurt thomas



wow...  we BETTER do something good in FA or something.. Even it's trying to talk some good FA to play for us MLE.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

No mention of Joe Johnson guys? That's what this deal is pretty much all about. You clear up 16 million dollars in swapping Richardson for Thomas (38 mill over 5 years for Q, 22 mill over 3 years for Kurt) so you can sign Joe Johnson and Amare to huge deals. The Suns could have signed those two guys anyways to huge contracts with Richardson, but that would mean the Suns would be in the luxury tax area with all of those huge long term contracts. As for Nate Robinson, what would make him any more effective than Leandro Barbosa? You didn't need him.


This deal is an attempt to get more defensive minded, and I think it's going to work out fine. However, I don't think this deal puts Phoenix over the edge, but along with getting Payton and a few other capable bench players, this could help out quite a bit.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh im very confused aswell. I understand the Kurt for Q trade, even though it sadens me, but trading nate aswell stumps me. The suns badly need a bench and one with some quality players. We did well this year as we had, i believe the best starting 5 in the NBA but our bench lacked. If this year Amare, Marion, Nash, Johnson sustain an injury bye bye 2006. However on the suns site Mike D'Antoni said that the club has "a lot of things going on." Maybe they have some plans for free agents or something. Anywho i hope we work out something worthwhile. In the end maybe they made the best move "possible" for us in this draft. 

Booty King


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As for Nate Robinson, what would make him any more effective than Leandro Barbosa? You didn't need him.


I agree with you on the clearing up space for JJ and Amare. But adding this 1st rder in? Too much. And Nate Robinson wouldnt be so out of control like Barbosa had been. He handles the ball better, no fear attitude, he also would give us some pressure defense as a back up. He'd fit in with us and would help.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

So the suns also traded their 57th overall pick, Marcin Gortat, to the Orlando Magic for future considerations. Hmmmm wonder wats going to happen.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

suns seems to be going for contendership and keeping JJ.. thats priorites right now


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I basically agree with everyone, I am ok with the trade if its just q for Kurt, but the fact we give up our first rounder two years in a row bugs me. and then give up our s2nd rounder for nothing. WE needed depth and we didnt get it. We needed more guards and that didnt happen. WE better hope we can keep Jim Jackson and sign Gary Payton, because we will need them both.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> I agree with you on the clearing up space for JJ and Amare. But adding this 1st rder in? Too much. And Nate Robinson wouldnt be so out of control like Barbosa had been. He handles the ball better, no fear attitude, he also would give us some pressure defense as a back up. He'd fit in with us and would help.




I pretty much agree that adding the first rounder in is stretching it, since Q is the more talented player and he's younger, but if you guys want Payton so bad, what use would Robinson be?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I pretty much agree that adding the first rounder in is stretching it, since Q is the more talented player and he's younger, but if you guys want Payton so bad, what use would Robinson be?




I myself don't want Payton much at all. I would rather someone else. But the team might may not be interested in him though so. But what you're saying makes sense.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bryan Colangelo sure likes trading picks. Two years ago we had tons of draft picks and now we pretty much pissed them all away for almost nothing. 

A couple of the trades the last couple years:

Googs + two future firsts for Keyon Clark (cap clearing move.... probably the biggest tight *** move of the decade)

Our #7 to Chicago for future pick (#21) and Jackson Vroman

Q Rich plus #21 to Knicks for Kurt Thomas and Dijon Thompson

Future first for Leandrino Barbosa from the Spurs (only one that actually worked out!!)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I myself don't want Payton much at all. I would rather someone else. But the team might may not be interested in him though so. But what you're saying makes sense.


I don't want him either. Nate Robinson would fit our style and add hustle.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, I don't want Payton 'so bad' either...but look at what's out there and then tell me what we should do.

Gary Payton - Doesn't have a lot left in the tank, but can still contribute in limited minutes. Experience.
Brevin Knight - Take him in a heartbeat...but won't he want more time somewhere? Has never won anything.
Earl Watson - Very limited offensively...apparently wants to start somewhere.
Damon Stoudamire - No, just no.
Jeff McInnis - Would run the break OK but is horrible on defense.
Tyronn Lue - I am high on this guy because of his defense and can run the ball, but he seems to think he's a starter. Not. Wish we'd get him, but will stay where he gets the minutes.
Darell Armstrong - Old, and not as good as Payton offensively. Needs to be a second backup.
Travis Best - Old, can still run the break OK. I'd rather have Payton though. Second backup somewhere.
Jon Barry - No D, but can score. Can fastbreak and three it up, not really a PG though.
Jay Williams - Way too risky, would need to be sure he's ready.
Frank Williams - Young, but not good enough.
Milt Palacio - Actually a bit servicable. We've tried him once, wasn't great.
Erick Strickland - Old, can't shoot anymore.
Rick Brunson - Old, can't shoot but can play some D...I think.
Dajuan Wagner - Haha.
Dan Dickau - Will be overpaid after this last year's performance.
Anthony Goldwire - Old. Old. Old.
Howard Eisley - No! We're still paying that little jerk for two more years!

I probably missed some, but still. Who could we go after?

I honestly don't think Nate Robinson was the answer. He's another guy who in the regular season would be fun to watch...but in the playoffs teams would take advantage of his size weakness (like they did Leandro, but would be worse as he can easily be shot over at 5'9). We don't need more weaknesses to be exploited.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thompson will stick in this league I think he will contribute a little next year. Good that they got him.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No mention of Joe Johnson guys? That's what this deal is pretty much all about. You clear up 16 million dollars in swapping Richardson for Thomas (38 mill over 5 years for Q, 22 mill over 3 years for Kurt) so you can sign Joe Johnson and Amare to huge deals. The Suns could have signed those two guys anyways to huge contracts with Richardson, but that would mean the Suns would be in the luxury tax area with all of those huge long term contracts. As for Nate Robinson, what would make him any more effective than Leandro Barbosa? You didn't need him.


Great Post....Q has a horrible contract, and JJ is a HUGE necessity....

As for Nate..he is good, but Leandro is more seasoned and will be just as good as him in the longrun IMO.....

You guys definitly more talent, but its all about the capspace and keeping your players...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Yeah, I don't want Payton 'so bad' either...but look at what's out there and then tell me what we should do.
> 
> Gary Payton - Doesn't have a lot left in the tank, but can still contribute in limited minutes. Experience.
> Brevin Knight - Take him in a heartbeat...but won't he want more time somewhere? Has never won anything.
> ...


I'd take JMac, Jay Will, and Dajuan Wagner...haha


----------

